# About to adopt. About 1,455,682 questions first.



## Dynalmadman (Mar 31, 2012)

Okay, maybe not that many, but a few. 

My wife and I are childless, I am a bit older, she a bit younger. We live in Vegas and are both in the casino industry. We work different shifts, and we both get a bit lonely when home and the other is at work. 


She started talking about a dog a few months ago. I wasn't sold on it. For many reasons. We started looking at pet stores. Not to buy, but just to get a feel for breeds she might like. My last 2 dogs were a pound rescue chow mix and a breeder shepherd male puppy. Both great dogs. This was in another life, before meeting my present wife. My wife is Asian and has never owned a pet. 


Up until about a week ago, she was sold on the Shiba Inu breed. Because they 'look pretty and soft'. I have found a couple breeders, but $1500? For....that? Not for me since I already know that whatever we get, it will wind up being my dog. 


We discussed more and she finally admitted that there are times she is nervous about being home alone when I am working. So we started discussing larger breeds. We got around to GSDs, and well we have tentatively agreed to concentrate on that breed. 


The biggest concern is that while she is anxious at times about being alone, she is very afraid of 'dogs'. Her couple of personal experiences with puppies have been a little unnerving for her. The puppies are just so dang energetic and rambunctious. She really doesn't have experience in handling all that small-toothed energy. So we agreed that a more mature, mellow, gentle adult or young male is the way to go. A dog that wont overload her with attention and energetic playing. I don't mind that, but she will take longer to acclimate to him than I think he will take to get used to her. 


So, and I know this is getting long, we are looking to rescue an older, non-puppy GSD. We have contacted LVGSR, a local rescue in Pahrump, about 90 miles west of us. We did the application and 'passed'. We have been invited out for a meet and greet, and to check out the dogs. I have asked them a lot of questions, but they have replied that all will be answered when we get there. 


Okay, I get that. They don't want to waste time corresponding with someone that might not work out. 


So I am here to ask my questions. My biggest ones involve what kind of stuff should we already have bought and have in the home before bringing home the new family member. I have been scanning posts here and there is just so much information, sometimes I feel a bit overloaded. 


For example, I read about the '2 week shutdown' to use on a new rescue. Put him in the cage for the majority of the time in the first 2 weeks. Only out on the leash, even in the house. Ok. I have been researching cages. Petsmart. PetLand. Amazon. What kind is best recommended here? The wire type? The gray or beige plastic cages? If its supposed to be a cave, then the wire type isn't best? What kind is good and sturdy?


Obviously we need things like collar, leash, poop bags, toys, pad for cage, but what else?


Also, I am completely sold on raw feeding! But brand new at this. Looking for a local group, haven't found one yet. 


Anyway, that is a short (yah, right) start to our journey. We are eagerly looking forward to bringing him home, but want to be as prepared as possible. 


Thanks for reading, and I look forward to your responses,
Michael


tl;dr: what do we need to buy BEFORE bringing home the adoptee?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Before I answer any of that   I want to tell a story about a family that came to look at dogs a long time ago at a Meet/Greet thing I was at with my 2 rescues. 

Three of the family members spent a ton of time with my Schip-Shep mix. He was ADORABLE - a miniature GSD. My dog though, so not available! My GSD was with me as well and was totally ignored by all three. 

The mom however spent time with a fairly hard, quite "real" male GSD. The dog had presence and did not suffer fools. But very quiet, calm. 

"They" (she) decided they would adopt the male. I knew, not a match. I gave it a month. Within a week he was back, after biting the Invisible Fence guy. He was taken by a trainer, who made sure the dog was safely contained. 

So what I am saying is - given your wife's freakiosity with puppies (PUPPIES!), and even with your intentions of looking for an older, mellower dog, do not give in to the temptation if a dog that is younger, bolder, (or older bolder - I had a foster that would put a young dog to shame in most ways), not bomb-proof, etc just because you like the look, the attitude, etc. Watch her, her reactions and if you get the idea that it might not work out (even maybe at all) take a step back. These are big powerful dogs - if they are living in a foster home - and the foster homes are good at reading the dogs AND good at reading people (not easy to do both well) - they should be able to guide you. 

Did they do a home check? Because that is a great time for the rescue to see people in their homes with a big dog roaming about. 

I always give adopters lists of things that will come with the dog, and things that they need to get, if they ask. 

-Stainless steel bowls for drinking and eating
-Martingale collar (we always give one) Lupine (I think) has good ones and many other places make them as well
-Leash (I like a 4 foot and have them made by index with the loop, ring, and scissors clip)
-Long line (same place) for pseudo off leash
-I like a wire crate because I like to be able to see the dog and if they need it, will put a piece of hardboard on top and then a sheet over that (so they don't pull it in) for their den. I like them sturdy and much bigger than they need to be. For plastic, the giant Petmate ones that they sell at Petsmart with the nice locking door are great. 
-I like to use a rake to brush them
-Good quality nail clippers (ask the foster how they are about nails, some need to go to a groomer or vet to have it done)
-A copy of all their vetting records
-Ask about toys, ask about crate pads - some dogs just destroy both
And with all of this, the foster home should have some recommendations

I like the 2 week shut down - mostly because it tells people don't turn the dog's day into a parade of new activities, spend some nice quiet times together bonding. 

DO NOT TAKE A DOG HOME THAT DAY. They shouldn't hand one over, but just in case, go home, talk it over. My advice is to meet the dog a couple of times. I will take the dog to a potential adopter's home, let them spend time there, and after doing that, the dog knows the place and isn't so freaked out. Neither are the adopters! The adopters can also get an idea of how the dog responds, I can show their commands and how they do things, guide the adopters in getting those results. I usually try to do 3 meetings prior to the adoption. I think it helps to make it stick - (knock wood) I've had one foster returned in almost 9 years (and learned since then that people don't really get it when you say high energy so you have to show them-ha!). 

Good luck and thanks for rescuing!

PS - Shibas do look cute, but are not easy dogs...a GSD or nice combo GSD mix (a lot of GSD labs can be tremendous) is_ generally_ going to be a better bet

Just was looking on their website: http://germanshepherdrescuelasvegas.com/adoptable_dogs.html :wub: Sam!


----------



## Dynalmadman (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you so much for taking the time to write such a great response. You are so right about the importance of finding the right match. I want my wife to enjoy this experience as much as I will. 

And 'Sam', I agree. A great looking dog. I love the rougher coat. 

I will follow up here and let everyone know of our experiences with the Las Vegas GSD rescue. 

Michael


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

As far as crate type, it's strictly personal preference. Neither one is better than the other. I personally like and use the plastic airline type crates, for the sole reason that on the odd occasion that the dog gets sick while you're gone, it's a lot easier to clean the dog and the crate than the dog, the crate, the floor around the crate, the walls around the crate, the curtains. . . .

It's a once-in-a-blue-moon thing, but once time of having a dog get sick, lie in it, and then shake it on the walls was enough to sell me on an enclosed crate!


----------



## Dynalmadman (Mar 31, 2012)

Emoore said:


> -blue-moon thing, but once time of having a dog get sick, lie in it, and then shake it on the walls was enough to sell me on an enclosed crate!


holy Smokes! What a wonderful suggestion. Funny the things you just don't think about, but make such sense when brought to your attention. 

Thank you
Michael


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We also use plastic kennels for cleanability. 
We have a rescue and during transports have had dogs vomit and/or have explosive diarrhea.
We try to only use Furrari kennels because of that 

Jean made a very nice post and I can't add anything at all except I agree about having someone bring a large dog over and see how your wife reacts.

Also see if the rescue would be willing to do a "foster to adopt" with you, although I'm always reluctant to do those, a dog who has been here longer may be put on a foster-to-adopt because I'd like to see it in someone's home. Be sure to not come across though, as that's a deal breaker if they won't.

And I can relate to not wanting to answer 50 billion questions  for one thing, some of the questions have variable answers depending on the adopter and their lifestyle.

We do answer things like crate training, food being fed/preferred, gets along with other dogs/cats, etc.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with Jeans post totally. I think the very first thing you need to do, is make sure your wife is comfortable with ANY dog. 

I wouldn't buy a thing until you went to the meet/greet and see how your wife does with that.

For someone who is terrified of dogs, well saying they want one and living with one is two very different things.

Good luck to you


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Did they do a home check? Because that is a great time for the rescue to see people in their homes with a big dog roaming about.
> 
> Just was looking on their website: Our Adoptable Dogs - German Shepherd Rescue Las Vegas :wub: Sam!


I contacted them shortly before Christmas about getting a dog. They approved me in less than 24 hours without a home check. They just told me to come pick out a dog. I tried emailing several times with questions and got little to no response. We decided to go a different route. Be cautious.


----------



## Dynalmadman (Mar 31, 2012)

shepherdmom said:


> I contacted them shortly before Christmas about getting a dog. They approved me in less than 24 hours without a home check. They just told me to come pick out a dog. I tried emailing several times with questions and got little to no response. We decided to go a different route. Be cautious.


i am feeling more and more hesitant about them as well. Very little communication. Will probably go look, but will be careful.

I would be interested in hearing what alternate route you used? I mean, what are the alternatives? The LIED Shelter? Can this rescue facility be any worse than the city pound?

Thanks for your response
Michael


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Dynalmadman said:


> Okay, maybe not that many, but a few.
> 
> My wife and I are childless, I am a bit older, she a bit younger. We live in Vegas and are both in the casino industry. We work different shifts, and we both get a bit lonely when home and the other is at work.
> 
> ...


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Dynalmadman said:


> i am feeling more and more hesitant about them as well. Very little communication. Will probably go look, but will be careful.
> 
> I would be interested in hearing what alternate route you used? I mean, what are the alternatives? The LIED Shelter? Can this rescue facility be any worse than the city pound?
> 
> ...


Well I'm in Northern Nevada so my alternatives routes will be different than yours.  My old dog had lost his littermate and pal and I thought we were going to lose him too so this was more for him. A border collie rescue that was local was recommended to me by someone one this forum. They were great. Through them we were able to find a dog locally that Buddy clicked with. In the process we came across another wonderful rescue group out of Yerrington called Safe Haven. They pull dogs from high kill shelters out of California. They work with Costal German Shepherd rescue so next time when my puppy grows up a little I'll be getting ahold of them to find me a female Shepherd. The reason I bring them up is they have a wonderful shepherd mix we fell in love with. Unfortunately he did not get along with my dog, his name is Tucker and he would be wonderful as an only dog and yet his is friendly enough that I don't think he would scare your wife. If your willing to drive he might work for you. 
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Shepherd | YERINGTON, NV | Tucker

Good luck!  

Cindy


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Based on my experience, I strongly advise you and your wife to adopt a dog who has lived with a foster family. When we adopted our first GSD, I thought I knew what I wanted and what to expect, but I really needed to learn. Wolf's foster-owner was invaluable in educating us about his needs and concerns and as well as his fit with us. For your wife, it will be wonderful to have a really experienced person answer her questions about the specific dog who caught your eye. Believe me, it is definitely worth the effort to look for dogs and rescue groups until you find a real match for you and your wife.

What about this pretty girl: Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Las Vegas, NV | Angel

"Angel is approximately 3yrs old and has a mellow disposition. She is spayed, vaccinated, micro-chipped and weighs about 75lbs. Angel loves walks, car rides or just hanging out watching TV."

good luck,
Mary Jane


----------



## Dynalmadman (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks to MaryJane and shephersmom for the links. We checked them and sent emails. We hope for the best and are still focused on finding the right buddy. 

Michael


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Mary Jane said:


> Believe me, it is definitely worth the effort to look for dogs and rescue groups until you find a real match for you and your wife.


I've got to agree with this 100%. 

Best of luck to the op, please keep us updated and when you find your forever dog we want to see pictures.


----------



## Dynalmadman (Mar 31, 2012)

We have just about given up on the GSDRLV group in Pahrump. We have tried to contact and received nothing in response. Don't know what is going on there. We contacted 2 different ladies involved with assurances they would get back to us and nothing. That's okay, there are many other needy pups out there. 

'Angel', suggested by MaryJane above, has been adopted out, just as of last nite, so our search begins anew. Petfinder lists MANY GSDs available for adoption in the Vegas area, so we will start scouring that list again. Disappointed that the other rescues didn't work out. 

Wish us luck, will keep this thread alive until we find the 'one'. 

Michael


----------



## Dynalmadman (Mar 31, 2012)

Well, that was weird. 10 minutes after posting the above, the Pahrump rescue shelter emailed me and invited us out on Thursday to meet the dogs. Nice!

The last GSD I had I raised from a pup, we got him from a breeder. This was about 18 years ago. 

I would be grateful for any advice and suggestions you good folks might have regarding our trip out to meet the dogs. From what I can glean from their website, it looks like they have about 20 dogs. A variety of males and females, young, adult, etc. Many rescued from a shelter in Hesperia, CA. 

Nervous and excited. I know we won't come home with any of them, but anxious as to how my wife will be. I hope it is fun!

Thanks
Michael


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Dynalmadman said:


> Well, that was weird. 10 minutes after posting the above, the Pahrump rescue shelter emailed me and invited us out on Thursday to meet the dogs. Nice!
> 
> The last GSD I had I raised from a pup, we got him from a breeder. This was about 18 years ago.
> 
> ...


That is awesome. Best of luck!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

HIII!!! I live in Henderson! I wish you all the best with your adoption. If you wanna meet my dogs, let me know. My GSD is a little skittish with strangers, but my husky is a clown and loves people! We can meet at a local park or something...PM if you want. I'd be happy to help your wife get comfortable with my husky...and bring my Zeeva but we'll go where it goes with my GSD. It might be difficult because if your wife is nervous around her Zeeva will pick up those vibes and be nervous right back. 

I am a big proponent of fostering or adopting from a fosterer especially in your case. I didn't know if I could handle a dog so I originally fostered my husky and fell in love with him. He is mine now. At least if you foster, you know you can find them a good home if you can't handle them...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Good luck - you have a double job here. You need to watch the dogs, and watch your wife. 

You probably want a "Level 1" dog. The look of a GSD will be protection alone. If you get a dog that is more protective, less sociable, then your wife is likely to have a dog that will be too much for her. You absolutely need a clear headed, balanced and "pet quality" dog. I say that because I think pet is the hardest job in the world for a dog! 

These are the dogs I would look at *based on their write ups alone* so take it with a GIANT grain of salt, and like Mary Jane has said the foster home (hers was excellent and not all are as good) really help in giving you information needed to make the transition easier:
Angel Baby - not sure if she's a pushier girl and if its in a way that is helpful to her people or if she would take over, or if she is the kind of dog who truly needs and desires strong leadership in both her people...or she will take over or go neurotic

Gino - spare write up, looks cuddly but need more info

Harlem - cute tricks!

Koda - need more info but has potential - will be a clinger it sounds like

SAM! 

Tiara sounds like she needs another dog and experience with shy dogs combined. 

Again, do not take a dog home today.  

Would love for others to take a look as well. AND - if I didn't include a dog they either didn't have a write up or had one that didn't sound matchy. SOUND is the key word - I am doing this at about 25-50% accuracy because I don't know you or the dogs, just going from written.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Again, do not take a dog home today.
> 
> Would love for others to take a look as well. AND - if I didn't include a dog they either didn't have a write up or had one that didn't sound matchy. SOUND is the key word - I am doing this at about 25-50% accuracy because I don't know you or the dogs, just going from written.


If he isn't planning on adopting any more dogs later on. Sweetie looks like a darling.  Unfortunately that site doesn't give a lot of info.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

All of those write ups are sparse. I REALLY like the look of Harlem but again, it is tough with so little written. Sweetie also seems like a nice girl.

Jean has given some GREAT advice. The only thing I would add, is if you find a dog that you really like, spend several visits that last one to several hours with the foster and the dog. As much time as you and the foster are able. This will allow the dog to get comfortable with you and your wife and allow your wife to get comfortable with the dog. It will also allow time to see if you three are going to be compatible. 

If you match well with a dog and things seem to be going well, see if the rescue allows overnight visits or a even a weekend visit. I know our rescue does. We have had families decide that a dog is not right for their family at that time after spending several days with a dog. Better to do it that way then to adopt and then return the dog a month or two later. 

Just take your time, remember this is a marathon not a sprint. Especially since your wife has issues. Please keep us updated and THANK YOU for rescuing!! Best of luck to all of you!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

"Sweetie would rather be an only dog" reads to me that Sweetie COULD be dog reactive, very bossy, or need stronger leadership than what a woman who is afraid of dogs would be up for. So while they don't have a dog and that seems like a good thing for Sweetie, it doesn't seem like a good idea. I would be looking for the dog that is "issue-free" in terms of having anything that needs a specific home. 

More good information for you in this thread! 

And be looking for a good positive based training class for your wife and you to participate in for the future. 
Dog Trainer Search
Search for Professionals
https://www.karenpryoracademy.com/find-a-trainer


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> "Sweetie would rather be an only dog" reads to me that Sweetie COULD be dog reactive, very bossy, or need stronger leadership than what a woman who is afraid of dogs would be up for. So while they don't have a dog and that seems like a good thing for Sweetie, it doesn't seem like a good idea. I would be looking for the dog that is "issue-free" in terms of having anything that needs a specific home.


Unless they are going to be taking her somewhere with other dogs, being dog reactive wouldn't necessarly be an issue. I doubt the wife will want to be around other dogs besides her own. I saw the loves humans and thought she sounded perfect for being a spoiled only dog. Some dogs need friends, others are content with their humans. It really is hard to say without knowing the dog and the people involved. Which is why it is so important to find a rescue that will take the time to find out. 

I am looking forward to hearing from the OP how it went.


----------



## Dynalmadman (Mar 31, 2012)

Hello everyone, we have returned. Our appointment was for 9:30 this morning, and we got there at about 9:20. Belinda was there to meet us and took us right in. 

She is a nice lady that is pretty dedicated to her dogs and does the best she can. Of course, evey shelter could use more resources. 

First impressions. The place is big. Maybe 10 fenced acres with about 40 - 45 individual kennels, all about 10'X20. Some a little larger, some a little smaller. The whole area is gravel, but they are working to convert to concrete. All kennels have shelter, all dogs seemed well fed and healthy. 

She has probably 30 shepherds and maybe 10-12 rotties. The whole place goes pretty insane with noise and running when the humans walk thru. 

She was pretty thorough in asking us what we thought we were looking for, and once that was established, she told us what she thought we might want to look for, as far as temperament, age, sex, etc. 

We agreed a male was for us, and probably one in the 2 to 5 year range. As she took us through for a looky-look at all the dogs, she pointed out things that she knew about the dogs, like how their tempers were, and any history she might have on the dog. 

We made the first pass, and she remembered which ones struck us as knee-jerk desirable. She then took us to a pen that was about 30 yards from the main population, her meet and greet area. One of her volunteers was sent to bring us our first candidate. 

Zephyr. 2-3 year old male, some shutzhund(sp?) training. Gorgeous dog. Probably about 90 pounds. Obviously strong, but reserved. He never barked when we were walking through, nor did he jump up on the kennel fence. Belinda showed us how he knew some basic commands, sit, heel, etc. then gave him over to me to command. I was able to walk him, he heeled mostly okay, and he would sit well. He never jumped up on me and was rather well behaved for being in the asylum like they all are. 

My wife was a little hesitant, but was able to take his lead and walk him around some, got him to sit and petted him. She was anxious, but was able to control him. We both liked him a lot. Spent about 25 minutes with him. 

Next we met Bugsy. Male, about 2 years, weighing in at about 65 pounds. A small, very short haired male. Very well behaved. Easy to walk. Didn't pull too badly. Sat well and was very easy for my wife to handle. She liked him a lot. 

Next we met Sam. An older, mellow, easygoing boy. Too passive. Didn't really care if we gave him attention or not. He just didn't come off as a guy that would be fun and loving. But he was mellow!

Things took a bad turn with Harlem. A GORGEOUS male. About 3 or 4 years old. He instantly bonded to me. When I stopped, he sat right on my feet, if I knelt beside him, he tried to climb in my lap to get closer to me. Absolutely glued himself to me. Then the bad part. My wife came over to pet him and he snarled and growled at her. Wanted nothing to do with her. This flipped a switch inside her brain, and she was done. Wanted nothing to do with any dog. Obviously shooken up. 

Later, at lunch, she told me that she had a moment of clarity and realized that if she was alone with a dog of that size and it decided to get at all aggressive, she would be helpless to do anything. Bless her heart, I felt sad for her, but I was glad she realized it before we had one at home. 

We did try to meet one more, Kingsley, a 3 year old male. But he was EXTREMELY energetic. Jumping up on me. Looking everywhere at once. No chance she was going to even come in the pen with the dog and me. 

We had them put him back and my wife and me went to grab some lunch and talk about our morning. We easily agreed that she needs a lot more time spent around dogs before we can consider getting one for ourselves. I am disappointed, but totally agree. Perhaps we will consider waiting, and trying to rescue a puppy. 

Something she can grow with, and train (and get trained) as it gets larger. Much more work to start, but a smaller initial package. 

Or maybe we will adopt something smaller and get her used to dogs that come in smaller packages. The local shelter had an adorable little mini dachshund. Mellow and cute as all get out. 

I truly hope to have a shepherd again, but I will wait until she is ready. I want it to be fun for both of us. 

Thanks to all for caring enough to help us out here!

Michael


----------

